# Lets see everyones mini truck!



## PLMCRZY (Dec 17, 2012)

Heres my 99 ranger 3.0 v6 has 136k on it. This is my baby i got this truck right when my life took a huge turn, its never let me down. I believe its one of the cleaner 99 rangers here in cen tex. I take good care of her.







sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## wouter (Dec 17, 2012)

This is the smallest mini truck I own.... Never ever let me down....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 17, 2012)

Smallest truck I own.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 17, 2012)

Cheap truck holster


sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## joeymt33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet ranger you got there. Here's mine.....


----------



## saxono3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief:redface:I'm not posting a pic of my Ranger after seeing those two. Mine has a dent in the fender (suicidal deer). Broken tail gate, (garden tractor transport mishap. The inside is covered in sawdust chips from my clothes, the antenna is broke off (low branch at landing) its covered in mud (landings have been sloppy) the inside smells like wet dog (from my dog) and wet gloves that are always drying on the dash, extra boots, helmets, wet chaps, pipe tobacco mixed with the sawdust, is this a fire hazard or a good way to extend the pipe tobacco supply? The bed is full of bar oil cans, cant hook, chains, grabs, chokers, dead saws, live saws, parts, assorted tools, jacks, and whatever else I always need. I guess, its a one man crummy. :msp_smile:


----------



## joeymt33 (Dec 26, 2012)

saxono3 said:


> Good grief:redface:I'm not posting a pic of my Ranger after seeing those two. Mine has a dent in the fender (suicidal deer). Broken tail gate, (garden tractor transport mishap. The inside is covered in sawdust chips from my clothes, the antenna is broke off (low branch at landing) its covered in mud (landings have been sloppy) the inside smells like wet dog (from my dog) and wet gloves that are always drying on the dash, extra boots, helmets, wet chaps, pipe tobacco mixed with the sawdust, is this a fire hazard or a good way to extend the pipe tobacco supply? The bed is full of bar oil cans, cant hook, chains, grabs, chokers, dead saws, live saws, parts, assorted tools, jacks, and whatever else I always need. I guess, its a one man crummy. :msp_smile:



Wow! What a description. That would be worth the pic


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 26, 2012)

joeymt33 said:


> Sweet ranger you got there. Here's mine.....



Hey thanks! Yours is clean to! Just got the 2inch lift done on mine. Ill post pics after i pick it up.







saxono3 said:


> Good grief:redface:I'm not posting a pic of my Ranger after seeing those two. Mine has a dent in the fender (suicidal deer). Broken tail gate, (garden tractor transport mishap. The inside is covered in sawdust chips from my clothes, the antenna is broke off (low branch at landing) its covered in mud (landings have been sloppy) the inside smells like wet dog (from my dog) and wet gloves that are always drying on the dash, extra boots, helmets, wet chaps, pipe tobacco mixed with the sawdust, is this a fire hazard or a good way to extend the pipe tobacco supply? The bed is full of bar oil cans, cant hook, chains, grabs, chokers, dead saws, live saws, parts, assorted tools, jacks, and whatever else I always need. I guess, its a one man crummy. :msp_smile:



Ya i wanna see it!

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



Ranchero?

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## joeymt33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Action shot......


----------



## IthacaMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This my mini scout II lowrider.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MeanMark87 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's mine, about to head into the woods! Best truck I've ever had. Super reliable, has never let me down. Hauled a hell of a lot of wood in it too.

1988 Ford Ranger XLT
2.3L I-4, 5 speed manual
Unicover topper
Bench seat to Explorer bucket-seat conversion


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## saxono3 (Dec 26, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Ya i wanna see it!



What the hXXl, I'll take a few pics tomorrow after I dig it out of the snow.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 26, 2012)

MeanMark87 said:


> Here's mine, about to head into the woods! Best truck I've ever had. Super reliable, has never let me down. Hauled a hell of a lot of wood in it too.
> 
> 1988 Ford Ranger XLT
> 2.3L I-4, 5 speed manual
> ...



Damn hows it pull that?







Gologit said:


>


So nice, my next truck hopefully.








komatsuvarna said:


>



When my ranger grows up it wants to be a f350 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## MeanMark87 (Dec 27, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Damn hows it pull that?



It does fine pulling the ATV. I've used it to pull that, pull a motorcycle trailer....really doesn't have a problem despite the small engine. I did make the mistake of hauling a yard of black dirt in the bed once....yeah bad idea. But it pulls stuff fine. 

The really crazy thing was this summer when I drove it to Colorado and back for vacation, I had the back loaded up with camping gear, food, supplies etc. and I was climbing mountain roads at high elevation....that little engine had to work so damn hard; but the thing never dropped below 26 MPG the whole trip.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 27, 2012)

Well got it back from the shop, needs bigger tires now.






I may put a body lift on it, still not as tall as i would of liked. Atleast its level now.

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------

